# Spot/Dust Algae



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Is there a proven way to get rid of or at least effectively slow down spot algae on glass? I've heard of increased levels of P doing this, but if true, what's the desired level? I have a 125g that is currently moderately planted but will reach the heavily planted range within a month or less. Lighting is medium to high. It's a lot of glass to clean when needed!


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

Good CO2 + 3-4 ppms PO4 + Good Flow = Big reduction of GSA for me.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

csmith said:


> Good CO2 + 3-4 ppms PO4 + Good Flow = Big reduction of GSA for me.


Ok. Thanks for the info. I may work my PO4 up to that level. I have the CO2 and flow.


----------



## kwokwok (Aug 13, 2010)

now everywhere i look ppl say that with dust algae just leave it to mature and THEN scrap off after a month or so...

and most ppl say that it tends to stick to glass only?

so now im thinking.. could i leave a piece of glass.. (such as the cover) in the tank... scrap off the tank itself... over time it should attach to the inserted glass.. and then simply remove?

sure i can leave it on the tank itself in the first place but it just seems easier to remove the inserted glass once its matured?

hope im making sense...


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

It'd probably be easier to figure out what you're doing incorrectly to grow the algae in the first place, then stop doing it. I personally get a better sense of accomplishment when I can kill the existing algae versus removing it time and time again trying to make it not come back.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

csmith said:


> Good CO2 + 3-4 ppms PO4 + Good Flow = Big reduction of GSA for me.


I need to measue my PO4 again. I thought it was because i does too much KNO3.


----------

